# [Win 7] Schreibschutz entfernen geht nicht



## Mothman (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo!
 Hab mir nun auch Windows 7 zugelegt. 
 Ich habe allerdings von Win XP geupdated, bin also dementsprechend schockiert, was einem Win 7 so an Nerven abverlangt.

 Ich bin als Admin des Systems nicht in der Lage den Schreibschutz von Ordner zu entfernen. Tollerweise sind ja erstmal alle Ordner standardmäßig schreibgeschützt. 
 Einige Spiele/Programme kann ich aber so nicht starten oder installieren. 

 Ich will aus dem Ordner "Programme" den Schreibschutz rausnehmen, um ein Steamspiel starten zu können:
 - Ich bin "Besitzer" des Ordners
 - Ich habe Vollzugriff auf den Ordner
 - Ich habe Adminrechte

 Wenn ich nun dieses Kästchen bei Schreibschutz rausnehme scheint erstmal alles ok zu sein, er melden keinen Fehler, arbeitet kurz die Unterordner durch und das blaue Kästchen bei Schreibschutz ist weg.
 Wenn ich aber nun das Eigenschaftfenster wieder schließe (nach dem Bestätigen), dann ist der Schreibschutz sofort wieder drin. 

 Wo liegt das Problem? Wäre sehr nett, wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte.
 Ich stehe schon kurz vorm Ausrasten hier und überlege schon Win 7 zum Händler zurückzubringen und mein guten, altes XP wieder zu insatllieren.   

 Danke!


----------



## usopia (19. Dezember 2009)

...schau mal in der Anleitung im Link unten, sollte dein Problem lösen:

www.drwindows.de/windows-anleitungen-und-faq/125-besitz-von-dateien-verzeichnissen-uebernehmen-berechtigungen-aendern.html


----------



## Mothman (19. Dezember 2009)

usopia schrieb:


> ...schau mal in der Anleitung im Link unten, sollte dein Problem lösen:
> 
> www.drwindows.de/windows-anleitungen-und-faq/125-besitz-von-dateien-verzeichnissen-uebernehmen-berechtigungen-aendern.html


   Meinst du das Tool?
http://www.drwindows.de/vista-toolbox/4322-take-control-besitz-und-schreibrechte-fuer-systemdateien.html


----------



## fiumpf (19. Dezember 2009)

Das Problem bei Windows 7 ist, dass der Trusted Installer der einzige Benutzer ist, der Vollzugriff besitzt. Auch Admins haben nur Leserechte. Normal kann man die Rechte auf jeden User vererben. Habs grad bei mir (Win7 Ultimate) probiert, da kommt aber eine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Mothman (19. Dezember 2009)

Also das Tool ist leider nur für einzelne Dateien und keine Ordner. 
 Und die Anleitung da drüber bin ich schon x-mal durchgegangen.



fiumpf schrieb:


> Das Problem bei Windows 7 ist, dass der Trusted Installer der einzige Benutzer ist, der Vollzugriff besitzt. Auch Admins haben nur Leserechte. Normal kann man die Rechte auf jeden User vererben. Habs grad bei mir (Win7 Ultimate) probiert, da kommt aber eine Fehlermeldung.


 Also mit anderen Worten du kannst dein System auch nicht kontrollieren?
 Es muss doch eine Lösung geben...sonst kann das Ding doch nicht auf dem Markt bleiben. Ist doch quasi nutzlos so. ICh blick nicht mehr durch.


----------



## fiumpf (19. Dezember 2009)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also mit anderen Worten du kannst dein System auch nicht kontrollieren?


 Es gibt sicher eine Lösung dafür, nur muss man die erst mal finden. In zahlreichen Foren stehen zwar Tipps, bis jetzt konnte ich meinen Programme-Ordner aber nicht vom Schreibschutz befreien. Ich such auf jeden Fall mal weiter, wenn ich was finde poste ich es. Solltest du schneller eine Lösung finden geb Bescheid. Bei XP hatte ich übrigens vor ein paar Jahren das gleiche Problem.


----------



## Mothman (19. Dezember 2009)

fiumpf schrieb:


> Mothman schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also mit anderen Worten du kannst dein System auch nicht kontrollieren?
> ...


   SO geht es mir auch. Bin schon den ganzen Tag nur am googeln und schon quasi jeden Tipp 10-mal durchgeeiert..aber geholfen hat nichts. Der Schreibschutz bleibt.

  Bei Win XP hatte ich solche Probleme nie. 
  Klar, ich gucke weiter nach einer Lösung .. sobald einer von uns was hat, posten wir es hier. 

  Danke euch für die Hilfe soweit! 

 EDIT:
 Achso ich hab btw die 32-Bit version


----------



## leonderprofiprofi (26. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, auch ich habe dieses Problem mit Windows 7, kann keinen Schreibschutz aufheben, weder bei Dateien, noch bei Ordner. Wenn ich eine Excel-Datei bearbeite, kann ich nix speichern, nicht mal ne Kopie. Habe diesen Link ausprobierrt mit Rechtsklick, Eigenschaften....usw., geht gar nicht.
 Witzigerweise haben mein Freund und ich gerade den gleichen PC gekauft mit den gleichem Windows 7 drauf, bei ihm ist kein Schreibschutz drauf? Jetzt kapier ich gar nichts mehr, wie geht das denn? Habe auch schon div. Stunden im Netz geschaut, aber nichts wirklich schlaues gefunden. Lag es vielleicht am rüberkopieren von meinem alten PC (WinXP) Ich habe diese Testversion drauf Microsoft..., die ich gerade nutze, aber mir auch schon eine Lizenz bestellt, dachte, dass es vielleicht daran liegt, aber ist ja wohl nicht der Fall. 
 Ich kann auch keine Sicherungsdateien von meinen Arbeitsprogrammen erstellen (Lexware und Starmoney), an wem kann man sich denn da noch wenden?


----------



## leonderprofiprofi (27. Dezember 2009)

So mit dem Speichern bin ich jetzt schon mal nen Schritt weiter, bin ja auch so'ne Ausprobiererin. Ich habe die Dateien geöffnet und dann unter einem anderen Pfad gespeichert und schon ging es. Bei meinen Starmoney und Lexware-Programm bin ich allerdings noch nicht weiter, mal sehen, was ich da hinbekomme.


----------

